# 01922 and cpap?



## renifejn (Jul 1, 2009)

Does a modifier need to be added?


----------



## EllieAnn (Jul 1, 2009)

Are you billing the cpap w/ a HCPCS code or an unlisted cpt code? - Just curious really.... I'm taking a shot in the dark, but would you consider adding a 26 modifier to the cpap if you're billing it with a cpt code?


----------



## renifejn (Jul 2, 2009)

94660 is the cpt for cpap...correct?   

would a -59 go on the cpap code?  or a different mod?

sorry, just something i'm not used to working with.

thanks,


----------

